# Strategie bei Vernetzung gefragt



## Outrider (5 Juni 2008)

Guten Tag , 
Bei uns steht ein Projekt an, welches folgende Problemlösungen erfordert:

*Beschreibung der Anlage:*
- Die Anlage besteht aus mehreren Modulen, ca 7-8 stk.
  jedes Modul ist autark soll aber im Verbund arbeiten.
  D.h jedes Modul wird eine eigene CPU 300er und ein eigenes Panel 277   
  haben.

- Die Module sollen austauschbar sein, die Anlage kann also auch mit   
  einigen Modulen arbeiten, wobei die anderen auch entfernt sein können.

- Es soll eine Mastereinheit ( seperater Schaltschrank mit CPU ) geben,   
  die  Leitsignale an den Verbund liefert, z.b. wie schnell soll die Anlage   
  fahren.

- Es soll auch ein Hauptbedienpult geben z.B. MP 370 von wo aus die  
  gesamte Anlage gesteuert werden kann.
  Diese Panel soll alle Bilder der Dezentralen Panel enthalten.


Bisher haben wir Netzübergänge mit DP/DP Kopplern gelöst,
das ging auch schön weil die Datenmenge, die zu tauschen war, sich nur auf einge Bits beschränkte.

Meine Frage ist 
 - wie kann man solche Kommunikationsprobleme lösen ?
 - Hat der DP/DP Koppler nur den Adressraum zur Verfügung , den die CPU
   über die E/A anbietet, die über das Prozessabbild gelesen werden ( Bei  
   einer 314C-2DP wären es 128 Byte ) oder kann ich auch die PEW und
    PAW nutzen, dann könnte ich auch bis 1024 Byte für den  
    Datentausch nutzen.

Ich bedanke mich für nützliche Tipps


----------



## jackjones (5 Juni 2008)

Ich würde mir vorerst die Frage stellen ob jede "Station" mit einer eigenen 300er ausgestattet werden muss.
Der Aufwand ist schon relativ enorm.


----------



## crash (5 Juni 2008)

Outrider schrieb:


> - Hat der DP/DP Koppler nur den Adressraum zur Verfügung , de die CPU
> über die E/A anbietet, die über das Prozessabbild gelesen werden ( Bei
> einer 314C-2DP wären es 128 Byte ) oder kann ich auch die PEW und
> PAW nutzen, dann könnte ich auch bis 1024 Byte für den
> Datentausch nutzen.




du kannst den ganzen e/a-adressraum benutzen nicht nur das prozessabbild


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 Juni 2008)

jackjones schrieb:


> Ich würde mir vorerst die Frage stellen ob jede "Station" mit einer eigenen 300er ausgestattet werden muss.
> Der Aufwand ist schon relativ enorm.


 
Der Ansatz ist gar nicht so schlecht ... Stellt sich nur die Frage, welchen Funktions-Umfang ein "Modul" hat. Ich würde prinzipiell aber auch in so eine Richtung denken - also an den Modulen vielleicht eine ET200M (z.B.) und als zentrale Steuereinheit eine leistungsstarke CPU, die alles managed. Hier läßt sich dann auch über den Profibus schon erkennen, welche Module vorhanden sind, und ggf. die Programm-Teile entsprechend freigeben.

Gruß
LL


----------



## jackjones (5 Juni 2008)

Alleine schon wenn du mehrere OP's hast, und dann noch ein Zentrales ist der Programmieraufwand extrem hoch die Daten richtig zu Verteilen. Das würde mir Bauchschmerzen bereiten 
Beschreib doch mal den genauen Prozess, und um welche Zykluszeiten es sich handeln wird.
Von DP/DP Kopplern in dem ausmaß würde ich dringend abraten!


*Der DP/DP-Koppler verbindet zwei Profibus DP-Netze miteinander und erlaubt die Datenübertragung zwischen den Mastern der beiden Netze. Die maximale Größe der übertragbaren Daten beträgt 244 Bytes Eingangsdaten und 244 Bytes Ausgangsdaten. Keine 1024 Bytes!
*Aber die sind ja bei dir auch nicht gefordert!*
*


----------



## Outrider (5 Juni 2008)

Jedes Modul soll eine CPU erhalten weil es als eigenständiges Modul arbeiten soll, d.h. wenn es aus diesem Verbund irgendwann entfernt wird soll es wo anders schnell und ohne großen Programmieraufwand integriert werden.

Die Master CPU soll ein Hochlaufgeber sein, eine Rampe für die Geschwindigkeit der gesamten Anlage.
Es wird ein OB alle 100ms aufgerufen und ein Wert aufaddiert von 0 bis 276488 also 0 bis Vmax.

die Zykluszeiten kenne ich nicht, denke aber dass sie nicht unbedingt so sehr ins gewicht fallen.

Mein Problem ist aber immer noch die Realisierung des Datentransportes zwischen den Modulen und Panels, der Kollege oben erwähnte das nur der e/a Bereich der PAE und PAA  zur Verfügung steht.

Was gibt es sonst für Möglichkeiten ?
Wenn ich die komplette Anlage durchgehend mit Profibus realisiere, ohne DP-Koppler , als ein Netz , dann müßte ich doch beim entfernen eines Moduls  dem Profibussystem mitteilen dass ein Partner fehlt sonst bekäme ich ein Bus-Fehler !

Gibt es eine Softwarelösung um Teilnehmer , die nicht mehr am Bus sind abzublocken damit es keine Störungen gibt?????


----------



## crash (5 Juni 2008)

Outrider schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Softwarelösung um Teilnehmer , die nicht mehr am Bus sind abzublocken damit es keine Störungen gibt?????



sieh dir mal den SFC12 an.
damit kann man DP-Slaves deaktivieren/aktivieren


----------



## crash (5 Juni 2008)

Outrider schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist aber immer noch die Realisierung des Datentransportes zwischen den Modulen und Panels, der Kollege oben erwähnte das nur der e/a Bereich der PAE und PAA  zur Verfügung steht.



du kannst den gesammten Peripherieadressbereich (bei CPU 314C-2DP 1024Bytes) für die DP/DP-Koppler nutzen.
pro DP/DP-Koppler aber nur 244 Bytes Eingangsdaten und 244 Bytes Ausgangsdaten.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 Juni 2008)

Wir haben bei einer ähnlichen Problematik die 315er-PN-CPUs eingesetzt. In jeder Station einen Hutschienen-Switch von Siemens, daran CPU und Bedienteil und ggf. das PG angeschlossen, sowie alle Stationen an einen übergeordneten Switch. Die CPUs sind schneller und bieten mehr Speicher und Adressraum als ihre Vorgänger. Preislich ist es vergleichbar mit der 315-2DP + CP343-Lean, bei besseren Leistungsdaten. Dazu kommt der Switch für ca. 160,-€. Über Ethernet könn(t)en die CPUs auch Daten austauschen. Wir haben zum Datenaustausch allerdings noch zusätzlich DP/DP-Koppler zu einer zentralen CPU eingesetzt, das erschien uns sicherer.

Die Vernetzung über Ethernet bietet außerdem den Zugriff auf CPU und Bedienteil von jeder Stelle des Netzes, besonders sinnvoll für Fernwartung.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (6 Juni 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wir haben bei einer ähnlichen Problematik die 315er-PN-CPUs eingesetzt. In jeder Station einen Hutschienen-Switch von Siemens, daran CPU und Bedienteil und ggf. das PG angeschlossen, sowie alle Stationen an einen übergeordneten Switch. Die CPUs sind schneller und bieten mehr Speicher und Adressraum als ihre Vorgänger. Preislich ist es vergleichbar mit der 315-2DP + CP343-Lean, bei besseren Leistungsdaten. Dazu kommt der Switch für ca. 160,-€. Über Ethernet könn(t)en die CPUs auch Daten austauschen. Wir haben zum Datenaustausch allerdings noch zusätzlich DP/DP-Koppler zu einer zentralen CPU eingesetzt, das erschien uns sicherer.
> 
> Die Vernetzung über Ethernet bietet außerdem den Zugriff auf CPU und Bedienteil von jeder Stelle des Netzes, besonders sinnvoll für Fernwartung.
> 
> ...


 
Onkel Dagobert hat recht. CPUs über Ethernet zu koppeln ist einfach und pfeilschnell. Zu beachten ist nur, dass die PN-Schnittstelle kein vollwertiger Kommunikationsprozessor ist, und nicht alle Protokolle kann. PUT GET funktioniert aber einwandfrei.
160€ für einen Switch kommt mir etwas teuer vor. Der, den ich zur Zeit verwende, kostet ca. 30€ und funktioniert einwandfrei.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Markus (10 Juni 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> 160€ für einen Switch kommt mir etwas teuer vor. Der, den ich zur Zeit verwende, kostet ca. 30€ und funktioniert einwandfrei.


 
160€ für einen industrietauglichen switch mit 24V versorung der auch noch von siemens ist kommt mir etwas billig vor.

ich kennen keinen siemens switch unter 500€...

sag mal bitte den typ


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 Juni 2008)

6GK7377-1AA00-0AA0 - 125,-€
COMPACT SWITCH MODULE CSM 377 ANSCHLUSS SIMATIC S7-300 UND BIS ZU 3 WEITERER TEILNEHMER AN IND. ETHERNET MIT 10/100 MBIT/S UNMANAGED SWITCH, 4 RJ45 PORTS, EXT. DC 24V SPANNUNGSVERSORGUNG LED DIAGNOSE, S7-300 BAUGRUPPE, INKL. ELEKTRONISCHEN GHB AUF CD

6GK5005-0BA00-1AA3 - 150,-€
SIMATIC NET, SCALANCE X005, IE ENTRY LEVEL SWITCH UNMANAGED 5 X 10/100MBIT/S RJ45 PORTS, LED-DIAGNOSE, IP30, DC 24 V SPANNUNGSVERSORGUNG, PROFINET-KONFORME HALTEKRAGEN, INKL. HANDBUCH 

Weitere Anbieter
Deltalogic - Hutschienen-Switch Spider 5TX - 130,-€
Deltalogic - Hutschienen-Switch Spider 8TX - 162,-€


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Markus (10 Juni 2008)

gut ich war bei den profinet switchen, aber trotzdem danke - die dinger kannte ich nicht!


----------

